# Better Business Bureau issues warning over Snuggie scam!



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Barb bought some Snuggies last winter.

*Take my advice, don't do it.*

She received a check from Snuggies in the mail a couple of weeks ago.

Luckily she read the fine print below the endorsement.

Check out this link. Snuggies scam!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

sad…this is the kind of stuff that just bugs me…this is when capitalism has gone to far…when people are free to cheat others…and its usually the undereducated or elderly that get ripped off…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow crooks are every were.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

fools with crooks

the perfect stormj


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

CLASSMATES.COM allows these scamsters, GREAT FUN, to market with them and sends them your credit card information when you sign up with CLASSMATES.COM. Great Fun sends an announcement about a few places where you can get discounts, no membership card and there is nothing to indicate you are being charged on your credit card if you don't cancel it within 30 days. Watch those CC statements closely for these scams. I was double charged by one company 9 months after the original purchase. He is a well know criminal associated with this kind of activity in MT. King County, WA considers it a bookkkeeping error and will not prosecute. Again, watch those CC statements closely for these scams.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

The Slanket is far better anyway…


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

We've made the decision to* "never"* buy anything from a *TV ad again.*


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks for the tip Dick.


----------

